# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Πίνακας διασταυρώσεων λιποχρωμικών καναρινιών

## xXx



----------


## Steliosan

Επειδη καποιοι πινακες που μας παραθετεις ή μαλλον θα ελεγα για μενα ολοι οι πινακες με ενδιαφερουν καλο θα ηταν να ειχαμε και καποια μεταφραση...αν και φαν των ισπανικων καναρινιων δεν σκαμπαζω και πολλα απο την γλωσσα.  :: 

Μηπως μπορεις να σβησεις τα ισπανικα και να τα γραψεις ελληνικα; ::

----------


## xXx

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το χρόνο να το κάνω αυτό. Μπορείς να πας ΄πμως στο google translation και να μεταφράσεις ότι θες από ισπανικά σε ελληνικά

http://translate.google.com/?hl=el#es/el/hola

----------


## orion

Ευχαριστούμε

----------

